# Jumping shetlands :D *video*



## kuusou (Jul 25, 2011)

Did a little jumping test with my 2 shetlands (regular not american)

The little first in the movie are about 31.5" and was kinda lazy.

The second one are my stallion and he is about 32.7" looks to me like he can become a good jumper


----------

